
For $1,375/year you can send SPAM to Microsoft, AOL and Comcast customers - timthelion
https://returnpath.com/solutions/email-deliverability-optimization/ip-certification/#
======
timthelion
Quote from the website: "Return Path’s Certification program is the industry’s
most recognized and valued certified whitelist. Getting on the whitelist helps
ensure better inbox placement with major mailbox providers like Yahoo,
Microsoft, AOL, Comcast, and more.

21 percent of promotional emails never reach the inbox, landing in spam
folders or getting blocked. That means losing out on opens, clicks, and
ultimately revenue–impacting the success or failure of your email programs.
Don’t take that risk. Partner with Return Path to optimize email visibility
and increase revenue by getting more email delivered."

Here is the price list: [https://returnpath.com/wp-
content/uploads/2015/06/Return-Pat...](https://returnpath.com/wp-
content/uploads/2015/06/Return-Path-Certification-Pricing-US.pdf)

About $10 per thousand messages.

------
PaulHoule
There are an awful lot of deliverability​ service providers out there. This is
nothing new. Amazon SES is priced about the same and has the same requirements
to keep your lists clean.

